
Show HN: A Social Icon Repository - ISNIT
https://socialicons.co/
======
onion2k
The SVG versions are OK, but the PNG icons for Instagram, Github etc are giant
images that are being scaled (badly) in the browser. You'd be much better off
finding an official icon if you need one.

~~~
ISNIT
Unfortunately those are the official icons - they don't provide SVGs or higher
res images through their brand guidelines. I wasn't sure if it'd be worth
finding copies of them elsewhere.

